# W8 pcv system



## JordanW8 (Mar 19, 2019)

I recently bought a 2003 passat wagon with the w8 engine. Most of the hoses for the pcv system have basically disentigrated and I'm having trouble figuring out what I need and what goes where. Does anyone of a picture of the pcv system in their car or know of a good diagram somewhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

*PVC system*

Any chance your still looking for that information?

Let me know.


----------

